
Load Balancing: Beyond Healthchecks - phyzome
https://www.brightcove.com/en/blog/2019/07/load-balancing-beyond-healthchecks
======
phyzome
(I also have this posted up on my personal blog:
[https://www.brainonfire.net/blog/2019/07/21/load-
balancing-b...](https://www.brainonfire.net/blog/2019/07/21/load-balancing-
beyond-healthchecks/))

